
Square Keywhiz: A system for distributing and managing secrets - yarapavan
https://square.github.io/keywhiz/
======
yarapavan
Square's Keywhiz secret management system is another dedicated service used to
provide general security for sensitive data. Like Vault, Keywhiz exposes APIs
that clients and users can use to store and access secrets. One unique feature
that Keywhiz offers is the ability to expose secrets using a FUSE filesystem,
a virtual filesystem that clients can mount to access the sensitive data as
pseudo-files. This mechanism allows many different types of programs to access
the data they need without the help of an agent or wrapper and it allows
administrators to lock down access using normal Unix filesystem permissions.

------
yarapavan
Alternatives:

* Hashicorp's Vault ([https://www.vaultproject.io/](https://www.vaultproject.io/))

* Pinterest's Knox ([https://github.com/pinterest/knox](https://github.com/pinterest/knox))

